# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Net nieuw,hulp gevraagd

## loeka11

ik ben net nieuw op deze site!
ik weet alleen niet hoe het werkt!
kunnen jullie me misschien helpen?

groetjes sanne

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo sanne,

Welkom  :Smile: 
Waar heb je hulp bij nodig?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

